# Can anyone help give me a guide on prices?



## 10312 (May 16, 2015)

Deleted by author.

I don't want people making offers to buy the machines and by doing so making unnecessary work for the moderators.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

why not offer them on here instead of ebay?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would do ebay searches for items that have sold

You can sell on here after you have the right amount of posts via the sales thread , this would be better than ebay as there are no fees

You wil have been sent sales guidelines as a new member via email

You must have some idea of prices as at some point you bought them ?

Before this starts into a free for all . these items are currently not for sale on this forum so please id rather not have to mod off expressions of interest or bids on this thread

Cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point Martin - after reading this thread earlier I was predicting several "I'll give you £20 the lot" posts. Better to get independent idea of prices on ebay then sell here, than the other way round.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PT said:


> Ideas on prices and/or suggestions on which grinder and Elektra machine you think I should keep would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Based on your descriptions it would be difficult to put a price on any of it. It's all described as "mint condition", or "as new", but almost everything has something that needs doing....hence not really "mint" or "as new". There is no idea of age, usage or wear (e.g. grinders), did you buy the equipment new or used, is there any warranty left on the equipment that's transferable. All very vague and no photos.


----------



## 10312 (May 16, 2015)

Sorry, I don't normally sell things, it's probably why I have so much stuff, I generally give stuff away to friends and family or donate on freecycle. I've also never posted messages on a public site. First time for both and I knew I'd do it all wrong and upset people.

I would have put them on here for sale eventually, except the de'longhi, I was about to give that to my cousin. I would rather sell the other machines to like minded people for a reasonable price. People who like good coffee and who better understand the machines that make it well and would use them and take care of them. As opposed to selling them to people who just think they'll look good next to the AGA and the Artisan KitchenAid but don't know how it works, how to maintain and clean it properly and who would be frightened to use them because of the 'scary' steam. I grew up around people like that and have no time for them.

I thought I'd offer them for sale here once I had a better idea of the resale value and had contributed to the site. In my defense Elektra doesn't seem to be on ebay much (I have been looking), I've never seen a T1 on there, they only have the 2 and 3 grouphead models listed that are not pratical for home use.

I didn't want to list them on here asking for too much, which is why I asked (reluctantly) for valuations, but perhaps the horrible ebay site (I've read nothing but bad things about it) is the way to go. Like a chemical reaction they can reach their correct (price) equilibrium on there.

I'll try to delete the post, if I can figure out how, to stop people offering to buy them as you fear, so you don't have to waste time moderating it.

Apologies again for the trouble.


----------

